# Jack-o'-lantern sau will-o'-the-wisp



## beenni

Cine mă poate ajuta cu o traducere în română a acestui fenomen. 
În latină se numeste _ignis fatuus, _dacă îi poate fi cuiva de folos această versiune. 
Mai multe detalii puteţi găsi în articolul de pe _vichi_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will-o'-the-wisp

Vă mulţumesc!

B


----------



## farscape

Nu-mi amintesc nimic care să echivaleze expresia englezească. De pe 'Net astea par să fie expresiile uzitate:

dovleac lanternă, dovleac cioplit/sculptat, mască-lanternă din dovleac, chiar şi... lanterna lui Jack!

Later,

.


----------



## beenni

farscape said:


> Nu-mi amintesc nimic care să echivaleze expresia englezească. De pe 'Net astea par să fie expresiile uzitate:
> 
> dovleac lanternă, dovleac cioplit/sculptat, mască-lanternă din dovleac, chiar şi... lanterna lui Jack!
> 
> Later,
> 
> .




Îţi mulţumesc, Farscape. Mă abţin totuşi să accept variantele propuse întrucât este vorba despre un fenomen. Nu ştiu în ce măsură acest fapt este cunoscut şi prin alte părţi ale ţării, dar acolo unde eu am copilărit, se zicea că imediat după ce se îngropa un mort sau acolo unde se găsea un leş, se putea vedea, nu cunosc în ce condiţii meteorologice, pe timp de noapte, o lumină palidă; cei mulţi înclinau să creadă că era sufletul mortului; cei mai ştiinţifici ziceau că era gazul metan rezultat din descompunere care se aprindea (sic!). Cu toate acestea, niciodată nu mi s-a spus de cei de prin partea locului un nume care să denote fenomenul pe care l-am descris. Din articolul de pe _vichi _am înţeles că _Jack-o'-lantern_ sau _will-o'-the-wisp_ ar fi asemănător cu ceea ce am comentat mai devreme. 

Din nou mulţumiri însă aştept şi alte contribuţii.

B


----------



## farscape

Bună beeni,

După Meriam-Webster _ignis fatuus_ este:

1
: a light that sometimes appears in the night over marshy ground and is often attributable to the combustion of gas from decomposed organic matter

2
: a deceptive goal or hope

Conform cu The Free Dictionary, jack'o este în principiu masca-lanternă din dovleac, lucru confirmat de băștinașii din zonă pe care i-am întrebat (care poate sau nu să aibă legătură cu lumina celor duși dedesubt).

Acum nu mi-e clar dacă te interesează traducerea în româna a expresiei din engleză sau cauți iar o traducere în spaniolă printr-o echivalență româneasca.

Ceva mai multe informații am găsit aici dar tot nu mă prind de chestia cu sufletele celor duși iar acum n-am pe aproape nici un Newfie ca să-l întreb.

Ca să nu mai lungesc vorba nu cunosc vreo expresie legată de lumina de pe mormintele celor proaspăt decedați care să fie reflectată (sic) în lanternele din dovleac de Halloween la români - trebuia să fi spus asta de la bun început  - și nici nu mi-e clar dacă expresiile citate se referă la așa ceva.


Sara bună la dumneavoastră!


----------



## beenni

farscape said:


> Bună beeni,
> 
> După Meriam-Webster _ignis fatuus_ este:
> 
> 1
> : a light that sometimes appears in the night over marshy ground and is often attributable to the combustion of gas from decomposed organic matter
> 
> 2
> : a deceptive goal or hope
> 
> Conform cu The Free Dictionary, jack'o este în principiu masca-lanternă din dovleac, lucru confirmat de băștinașii din zonă pe care i-am întrebat (care poate sau nu să aibă legătură cu lumina celor duși dedesubt).
> 
> Acum nu mi-e clar dacă te interesează traducerea în româna a expresiei din engleză sau cauți iar o traducere în spaniolă printr-o echivalență româneasca.
> 
> Ceva mai multe informații am găsit aici dar tot nu mă prind de chestia cu sufletele celor duși iar acum n-am pe aproape nici un Newfie ca să-l întreb.
> 
> Ca să nu mai lungesc vorba nu cunosc vreo expresie legată de lumina de pe mormintele celor proaspăt decedați care să fie reflectată (sic) în lanternele din dovleac de Haloween la români - trebuia să fi spus asta de la bun început  - și nici nu mi-e clar dacă expresiile citate se referă la așa ceva.
> 
> 
> Sara bună la dumneavoastră!



Mulţumesc Farscape pentru consecvenţă. Trebuie să încep cu o _mea culpa _pentru că am pus _Jack-o'-lantern_ şi _will-o'-the-wisp _ca sinonime. Şi nu sunt, deşi termenele le-am luat dintr-un dicţionar care le considera egale în drepturi. În cazul de faţă sunt nevoit să traduc termenul _ignis fatuus _în româna. Şi continuu să mă aflu în ceaţă.

Forte mulţumescu-vă!


----------



## farscape

Mi-a (mai  ) venit o idee: focul ielelor. N-am timp acum să fac săpături dar sper să ajute 

f.


----------



## misadro

Flăcările albastre care joacă peste comori ..


----------



## beenni

Se pare că da. Sunt _flăcările albastre_. Îţi mulţumesc misandro. Îţi mulţumesc farscape pentru constanta disponibilitate.


----------

